# Email notification link logs me out!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This is an odd one. This link sent to me in an email notification takes me to the log on screen! :?

http://********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.p ... &e=1360012

However I'm not actually logged out, as if I click on another link in another email it redirects and takes me to the thread without the need to log on as normal.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Fixed it. It was the development area of the site (attached to the same dB) which ran on a separate Process. This was used to index the Search.

All switched now.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Goodo


----------

